

HBO to Outsource Streaming Technology - joubert
http://time.com/3625931/hbo-outsource-streaming-technology/

======
PhantomGremlin
How can an office with 55 engineers cost $100 million a year?

~~~
tartuffe78
55 engineers probably have at least 10 managers, 10 QA people, 10 other
miscellaneous positions.

They were persuaded to leave Microsoft sounds like, so they are probably
getting paid a lot, especially the managers.

On top of that health care costs, hardware, and probably a really big Seattle
office with free food and who knows what else.

